# Damon Intruder 34DS



## 99926 (Jul 7, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if a Damon Intruder 34DS is oversize or not. 

I have looked on the smmt list and it is not listed in the approved section or the oversize section. 

What does this mean!! will it be legal in the UK or not?? 

Its a year 2000 model so cant understand why its not listed. 

Grateful for your thoughts.

Jane & Martyn


----------



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

*The SMMT List*

Hi Jane and Martyn

The SMMT list no longer exists so the simple answer to your question is:

Do you already have a registered number plate - if so then your vehicle IS road legal.

If you do not have it registered already then speak to a dealer near you and he will be able to get it registered.

The SMMT/DVLA/VOSA list got far too complicated and the idea was abandoned about 2 or 3 weeks ago. Dealers now have a certain tolerance within which they can operate - i.e. don't try and bring in a 45ft'r

Dick


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: The SMMT List*



Moandick said:


> The SMMT/DVLA/VOSA list got far too complicated and the idea was abandoned about 2 or 3 weeks ago. Dealers now have a certain tolerance within which they can operate - i.e. don't try and bring in a 45ft'r
> 
> Dick


Hi Dick

Is this "official" now or are they still waiting for said minister to pull out the proverbial digit and submit something in writing?

Regards
Linda


----------



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

*The List*

Hi Linda

I am not in the circle of people involved with the RVDA etc., etc., etc but I am involved in the argument in as much as my Monaco Cayman was 'listed' as being too wide.

I am now re-iterating what I have been told by Itchyfeet and read in forum postings by Les Botham at Ridgeset RV's.

It may not yet be written in stone but I am satisfied that it will be sooner or later and I am no longer questioning the legality of my Monaco.

Dick


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

Dick

As i am loking at Changing my Rv what do you consider too wide or how wide is yours and how does one measure it.

Big Frank


----------



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

*RV Measurements*

Hi Frank

If only I could tell you in proper detail, I could have earned myself a fortune over the last year!

Basics: The 'proper' accepted maximum sizes of an RV should be:

2.55 metres wide - 100½ inches or 8ft 4½ inches. NOT counting mirrors, awnings, locker hinges, slide toppers, wheel arch flares etc., etc., etc.

12 metres long - 39 ft 4 inches.

How to measure an RV? First and foremost you have to understand that an RV can change size even as you stand looking at it!

If it is raining it will measure smaller than on a very hot sunny day when it can swell up by 2 or 3 millimetres across the width. Not a lot but remember, my Monaco Cayman was declared too large by 3 millimetres! It actually measured 2.553 metres - about ¼ inch too wide in proper measurements!

Most RV's are hand-made to a certain extent and the thickness of the sidewalls (both the fibre glass and the gel coat) can vary from one point to another on the same side.

According to most sources that I have spoken to - such as Dudley's, Freedom, Travelworld, Westcroft and Itchyfeet - the easiest and most 'accurate' way to get a reasonable measurement is to open the side window by the driver's seat and the side window nearest the passenger seat and measure across from the outside of the frame to the outside of the frame - then deduct a couple of millimetres for the thickness of the frame on each side. That will only work, of course, if one window is immediately opposite the other.

I dropped a chalk line down one flat side of my coach (holding it flat against the side of the lockers) and put a mark on the concrete floor, repeated it on the other side of the coach and then measured across the marks on the floor.

Then you come across the problem of how accurate is your tape measure? If it is metal it can change size according to weather conditions etc., etc., etc. Here we go again, aargh!!!!!!

According to the most informed sources from the RVDA (and from private conversations I have held with several other people) ALL Uk dealers are now aware of the maximum size RV's that they can register - give or take a very small tolerance in measurement. Nobody other than the RVDA knows what those tolerances are yet - and nobody is willing to publish them until such times as the DVLA (or whoever) puts the actual figures into writing. That could take quite some time.

The very simple answer is STAY WITHIN THE KNOWN MAXIMUM. ie 2.55 metres or less wide and 12metres or less long.

Dick


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Damon Intruder Models for the year 2000 are all listed in the brochure as 102" wide.


----------



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

*RV Measurements*

Quote from Les Botham of Ridgeset RV's - on the ABP web Forum

1: The DVLA/SMMT list is to be abolished, full stop.

The Motorhomes will not be measured, we do have the tolerance but we are not printing it until we have it in writing, hopefully in the next few weeks.
Cannot give an exact time scale as we are reliant upon the minister, but we are acting on information given from DVLA.

Awnings are down as an accessory so do not have to be removed, this was agreed also. So the body is the width, no awnings come into the measurement.

Motorhomes are eventually going to be put into their own category, but has to be passed by the transport minister through parliament, and we have been told this can take up to 2 years to be passed.

Any further info will be put on the website as soon as we get it.

2: (in response to another member) Don't thank me - this has been achieved by Jane and Mark of Destination and Eric of Itchy feet. They have put in the most effort.
I together with the other dealers have backed the RVDA from the start.

I think everyone will agree Jane is the main spokesperson, her knowledge is second to none and is the driving force in our organisation.

Ref the tolerance, it will be given above the now 2.55 metres width and 12metre length, which are the max UK restrictions used at the moment.

Awnings are an accessory so will not come into the width.

As soon as we have the tolerance in writing I will let you know the exact tolerance to be used.

No individual will suffer, it is a straight line for everyone, dealers and individuals alike.

Anyway, thanks for your gained support and will let you know of any further info as soon as we get it.

Regards Les

Hope that helps

Dick


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Of course, the problem created by the latest RVDA announcement is as follows :-

1) The SMMT List has now (it's claimed) been abolished. We went from a List with a large number of RVs listed as oversize to their latest List with a HUGE number of RVs which were suddenly approved. But this List has been abolished 8O . From my own personal experience, when an RV appeared on the approved list, it didn't need to be inspected at all.

2) The RVDA have now agreed "a tolerance" with the DVLA. This UNKNOWN figure is to be used when the DVLA measure RVs - something which was not required for the vast majority of RVs (those which had appeared on the latest List).

3) The RVDA have stated that they won't release details of this tolerance until it is in writing from DVLA - in the meantime, they are OK to import and register RVs knowing what the new rules are.

4) Unfortunately, private importers have been dealt a severe blow and must now wait until the DVLA issue that letter (or ensure their RV IS 100% under width) - it is not in the interests of the RVDA to receive the letter any time soon is it !!

I really do hope the RVDA aren't playing games with this - to campaign for the SMMT List to be abolished when nearly all RVs were recently classified as OK on it seems a bit of a backwards move.

Paul


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

The latest from the RVDA (posted last night) .....

Hi Everyone,
Just to say there has been another turn for the good, ref the approved list and DVLA.

I personally put in the registration papers to register a 28ft 03 R-Vision Condor.
There are at least 5 different models on the approved list, so I obviously thought this would not need to be inspected.

1 week later DVLA tell me it needs inspection on 6th July, I explained to them although this model is not on the list it is actually shorter than any of them,so does not need to be inspected.

Sorry it needs to come in.
I then contacted Jane who is in the States and as I thought the agreement the RVDA had was that one model is passed they all should pass, obviously IF that particular model is within the legal required widths and lengths.

This morning I made contact with our source high up in the ranks at Swansea and eventually I had a reply this afternoon.
She said, yes you are right it should not need inspection.

This is the GOOD NEWS.The Condor will be registered today.

The LIST is to be abolished and ALL DVLA offices have been notified of this action TODAY.
The only time a vehicle is to be inspected is, IF the measurements entered on the form V55/5 or V55/4 exceed the legal requirements of those stated within the UK / Europe.

Also awnings are an accessory, so do NOT come into the width measurement.

So we as the RVDA are finally achieving our goal to secure the RV industry for everyone, including dealers and private individuals alike in the UK.

These results will be placed on the RVDA website in the next few days.

As soon as we get the tolerance in writing , which should be very soon we will let everyone know.

Regards Les Botham (Ridgeset RV)


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

This latest announcement opens up further questions, so I asked Les.........

Hi Les

Me again !!

Please clarify IF the measurements entered on the form V55/5 or V55/4 exceed the legal requirements of those stated within the UK / Europe.

It is down to the person registering the vehicle to enter the width and length on the V55/5 or V55/4 - are you simply saying that Joe Public can write down 2549mm width for a vehicle width he is unsure of (as the DVLA haven't told us how to measure it) and it will automatically pass ?

If so, this raises the potential problem of being prosecuted for entering the wrong info - and "could" raise future concerns over the legal use of the vehicle. It only needs another eagle-eyed VOSA inspector to take this whole issue back to where we were 18 months ago.

I assume the RV dealers will have no problem from now on issuing a letter with the sale of an RV stating the vehicle IS legal, rather than relying on the website disclaimers. Otherwise, some unscrupulous dealers could simply write down 2549mm width for everything and let the buyer deal with any fallout further down the road.

I really can't see why the RVDA have arranged for the SMMT List to be thrown away - at least it was in black and white what was and wasn't allowed. The RVDA only had to work on the vehicles listed as oversize, and given the tolerance you refer most of those on the oversize list would have been moved to the approved side anyway.

Now, the onus has been placed on the person registering the vehicle to ensure it is legal - scary, especially for the 2nd (3rd, 4th etc) hand buyer in years to come. I really can't see the DVLA confirming vehicles can never be de-registered if they find evidence of widespread "fraud" (or let's say uninformed owners) on initial registration.

Paul

PS I think I'll keep a full printout of the SMMT List with my Expedition - at least I have something from the authorities in black and white which clearly shows the vehicle was legal to register.

I will let you know what the reply is.


----------

